# Unique pickup at the petstore...



## tropics007 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Went to my local fish store today, and they had one male betta that I just had to get .... 

He is currently is his little cup for pictures, but will be transfered to his new 3g home after acclimation. 

The betta does have some fin damage, and is really skinny, so I was able to talk the store down to a reasonable price. What really caught my eye about this betta is that he is completely see-through, and has cute blushing cheeks. 

Once he is settled in to his new home, I will update with more pictures. 

*


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

wow!!!! He's beautiful!! Can't wait to see him when he's nice and plump!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, what a cutie! a real treat to find! i hope to have one like him some day. x: they're just so cute when you can see their innards. xD his gills are super cute, too, like he's blushing.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, how cute! I have another see through one, though he's more yellow tinted, but you can still see his veins and such.

Can't wait to see him when he's well!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I LUFFFFF HIMMM!!!!!!!!!!!

*takes, and runs lol


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

nice looking


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

see through bettas are quite cool. i have one also (in avy) atleast when the scale reflection isnt at its best.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

He's pretty  I had a one too but he was a CT

Love his white eyes


----------



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Love him! He is very pretty with his blushing cheeks:-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Purdy!


----------



## tropics007 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! 

I took a quick picture of his tank. ( it is only 3g, but he seems to have warmed up to his new home already). 

We have officially decided to call him, "X-Ray". :-D

I have 5 other bettas, and I will try to get some pictures up of them asap! 

1st picture: X- Ray ( their is a scratch running down the side of the tank in the photo... )










2nd picture - X-Ray ( out of focus picture of the betta)










3rd Picture - His Aquarium ( he is hiding somewhere in the plants ...)


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool name, it suits him :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow he's soooo pretty!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice Cellophane boy! Great name! That name probably fits him best than any other. I think it's wonderful that he gets to spend his life in someones hands that not only takes care of him but loves him too.

Is he a Delta?

-BL2033


----------



## Lost in a Jungle (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, pretty boy! I've never seen one like him before, that's really neat!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the name, he already looks happier.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------

